# Options for taking dog on ferry from Barcelona to Palma de Mallorca



## dmg066

Hello,
I plan to fly from the US non-stop to Madrid, then rent a car and drive to the coast so I can take a ferry to Palma de Mallorca. It seems difficult to get info on which ferries allow dogs and what the requirements to bring the dog onboard are. I specifically need to know if the dog can saty with me onboard, if it needs to stay in a kennel or if it needs to stay in the car the entire time. Can anyone offer me any information? Thanks!


----------



## jimenato

dmg066 said:


> Hello,
> I plan to fly from the US non-stop to Madrid, then rent a car and drive to the coast so I can take a ferry to Palma de Mallorca. It seems difficult to get info on which ferries allow dogs and what the requirements to bring the dog onboard are. I specifically need to know if the dog can saty with me onboard, if it needs to stay in a kennel or if it needs to stay in the car the entire time. Can anyone offer me any information? Thanks!


Hello

:welcome:

Sorry - can't help with that one myself but I'm sure someone will be along soon.

Hello anyway


----------



## xabiaxica

dmg066 said:


> Hello,
> I plan to fly from the US non-stop to Madrid, then rent a car and drive to the coast so I can take a ferry to Palma de Mallorca. It seems difficult to get info on which ferries allow dogs and what the requirements to bring the dog onboard are. I specifically need to know if the dog can saty with me onboard, if it needs to stay in a kennel or if it needs to stay in the car the entire time. Can anyone offer me any information? Thanks!


this is all I've been able to find Acciona Trasmediterranea. Ferries to Balearic Islands (Majorca, Menorca, Ibiza), Canary Islands and North Africa

it looks like you'll have to contact individual operators regarding policies

for sure you'll need to check what jabs/shots etc. will be needed - if you click the +info bit there's a fair bit of info there


----------



## dmg066

*More info needed, please...*

I have found this: 
"You can book your cat or dog on board an Acciona Trasmediterranea ferry with AFerry.co.uk. Just select the number of passengers using the booking form above then on the next screen choose your pet details. 

Acciona Trasmediterranea provide on board accomodation for pets on their ships where pets must reside. This does not apply to guide dogs. 

Note that to take your pet to and from the UK to mainland Europe (excluding Ireland) you will need a pet passport. To find out more about pet passports and travelling with your pet see our pet travel guide."

But I still want more info. This is too general. I guess I will have to call to speak to someone at the Ferry Company. Has anybody had direct experience bring thier own dog?


----------



## Solwriter

Acciona and Balaeria both run crossings Barcelona to Palma 7 days per week.

Acciona:
you already have a link for that and info about the carriage of pets, but here is the phone number: 902 454645 
But for online bookings and information, here's the main page link: http://www.trasmediterranea.es/ you can have translated pages if your prefer. Just choose from the top right hand of the menu.


Balaeria phone number for more information: 902 160 180
Website (for information and bookings): Guía del pasajero - Baleària (that's the passenger guide page. Click on the options on *Animales a bordo* second block down on the right hand side for more info).


Our experience of taking dogs on transport doesn't cover this route - only Portsmouth to Caen, which was costly and had to be booked well in advance.
However, we discovered that, as you have already been told, it really is a case of contacting individual operators for any kind of transport. Even taking pets on trains usually has to be booked several days advance and by individual train.

So, I think it really is the case of contacting the operator for this. But as both Acciona and Balaeria allow dogs on their ferries, it should just be a case of determining which ferry you can use and booking the time to coincide with the rest of your travel plans. Hopefully!
Good Luck!


----------



## dmg066

Thanks to Solwriter!!!
I followed the links and finally found some more in depth info!
Here is what I learned:

During the cross


>> Where do the animals travel? 



Pets always have to travel in the ventilated containers or travel boxes which all of Baleària’s ferries have. These containers or travel boxes are set up on the deck, the garage or other parts of the ferry, in suitably ventilated and equipped areas, protected from the rain and the cold.



If the animal is travelling in its own container or travel box, the passenger who owns the animal should go to a member of staff on board, who will place the travel box in the appropriate area.



For hygiene and safety reasons, pets may in no case travel inside the vehicles parked in the cargo hold, or in the passenger areas (seating areas, cabins, restaurant, bar, reception, corridors, etc.), even if transported in their own box or container.



In no case may the animals go out of the container or the travel box during the crossing, and they may not be walked on the decks, even wearing a harness and muzzle. The animals may only travel in the containers provided by Baleària or in the passengers’ travel boxes, always located next to the containers.



>> Access to the animals during the crossing 


•
For safety reasons, on high-speed vessels it is not permitted to go onto the deck during the crossing, and therefore it will not be possible to have access to the animals. 

•
On the ferries, the animals can only be visited if the containers are located on a deck that can be accessed by the passengers, but in no case may the animals be taken out of the containers.




The animals can only be visited during established times (which will be displayed on the reception counter or window). On crossings of less than 4 hours the pets may be visited once, while on crossings of more than 4 hours they may be visited twice.



Passengers can only visit their pets if accompanied by a sailing assistant or crewmember.


----------



## Abyss-Rover

That is the basic info that you need. The places they mention are normally on the upper decks, towards the bow. they are a long thin room with kennel type caged areas both sides and a shelved area where pets in "owners boxes" are stored. As they say, on the slower ferries, you can visit the pet from time to time and I have known them to allow you to walk a dog withing the room, not outside on the deck.


----------



## dmg066

Hoping that the pets are not exposed to the wind & elements. I can't imagine being on the bow for 5 hours while the ferry is crusing at 25 knots or more. I still don't have much info on the Accaconia ferry. I can only find one paragraph that states the pets stay in a designated area. Also it looks like the ferry ride from Denia to Palma is shorter only 5 hrs vs. 8 hrs. I would be willing to take the longer Frerry trip if it meant the dog was better protected and more comfortable.


----------



## MaryDom

I took my dog on the Acconia ferry 3 weeks ago - it was all very smooth. You walk your dog from your car to the reception desk (on a lead) - just 2 flights of stairs easily navigated. At the reception you pay a €5 deposit and get a padlock for the kennel for your pet.

You then walk up the stairs to the outside, and put your animal in the cage. I just needed to bring a few treats to lure the dog in. You should also bring a bowl for water for the journey in the kennel.

I felt really sorry for my poor dog leaving her there, and I didn't visit her as it was an overnigh journey, but she was fine in the morning, and there were lots of other dogs, and they all seemed fine.


----------



## dmg066

Many Thanks MaryDom! I am so happy to hear about your experience. It is very reassuring to learn your dog & the other dogs all seemed to be fine in the morning after an overnight trip. I think I will choose Acconia as well. I will follow up with my experience here after the trip so that it might help others as well. Happy travels to all!!!!!


----------



## 111KAB

Thought you may like to read this thread on one of our local forums plus your question may be answered on the forum at www.bonygraph.com

http://www.forum.puertopollensa.com/miscellaneous/9187-driving-mallorca-dog.html


----------



## dmg066

111KAB said:


> Thought you may like to read this thread on one of our local forums plus your question may be answered on the forum at bonygraph.com
> 
> Driving to Mallorca - with a dog ..... - Pollensa Forum


Thanks- I loved the blog post! Good information about the ferry situation. Imagine those kids bothering the dogs. Glad you bagged 7! Have a great holiday.


----------



## 111KAB

dmg066 (in particular) ............. thought you might like the return journey story ~ not much dog but plenty of gin!

Driving back from Mallorca - still with the dog - Pollensa Forum

~ you need to go to post #1


----------



## lormar

Thank you all sooooo much for the interesting info and tips! It's given us lots to consider for when we make the crossing in January 2016 with our two elderly Westies (15 & 14 years old). Especially "Jilly's" hillarious account of the journey!!  

Ever since we got them both at 9 weeks old, they've never spent a night apart, so am wondering if we'll be allowed to use a bigger kennel for the two of them to share for the duration of the crossing. Has anyone got any info on how the kennels are allotted? First come, first serve? (In which case, where should we head to?) or are they pre-reserved while booking? 

Also, our eldest is going blind and can't do stairs anymore so needs to be carried, so it sounds like it means I'll have to juggle the 2 of them alone, along with tickets, handbag, etc... while hubby gets to have a leisurely drive onto the ferry....how lovely for him, eh? ;-) 

Anyway, any info at all would be gladly received....have absolutely loved what we've read so far!!


----------



## 90199

Here, Canary Isles, dogs, passengers and driver all go on board in the car, the animals are then put in the kennels, which are big enough to house both of your westies together.


----------



## lormar

Thanks Hepa! That's good to know...am now hoping if the same is possible for the ferries to Mallorca.... Fingers crossed someone else has done the journey and can tell the tale!


----------



## 90199

lormar said:


> Thanks Hepa! That's good to know...am now hoping if the same is possible for the ferries to Mallorca.... Fingers crossed someone else has done the journey and can tell the tale!


Should be the same, our ferries are also Acciona and Armas.


----------

